# Brie and Montie ( pics)



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay! I know it's a little late. I have had them for 14 days. They are my first mice and I love them to bits!
I got them from 'Angelmouse' Rachael Beevors (5 *'s)
http://bumblebeemice.synthasite.com/

They are great company and I recomend Rachael.

The first picture is Brie, the second is Montie and the third is Brie again!!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Simone  I am glad you love them too bits! :lol: 
They look like they are doing so well, you'll have to get some pics of them on your hands next, thats interesting trying to take photo's while holding the mouse at the same time :lol: I do it all the time! Have to say you get better with more practice :lol: 
Keep me upto date with their progress


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh lovely meece there...Id be chuffed too Sommy! :love1


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Hand pictures are so hard! I have a few pictures where I just put them on my bed and let them wonder about! They get the best pictures!!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

chew chew time!


----------

